# [reopen] Networkmanager: unberechenbar, unkontrollierbar

## musv

Guten Morgen, 

Bei meinem Notebook wollte ich langsam mal auf den NetworkManager umsteigen, da ich ja doch desöfteren das Notebook auch mit UMTS-Stick und in anderen Wlans nutze. Die Auswahl über das Runlevel im Bootmenü erscheint mir immer weniger attraktiv. 

Leider ist der Networkmanager alles andere als deterministisch. Ich benutze übrigens das NetworkManagemant-Plasma im KDE.

1. Problem: Speicherung der Verbindungen in Configs

Ich hab 4 Verbindungen eingerichtet:

Netzwerk Zuhausenetz: Lan + Wlan

Netzwerk Papanetz: Lan + Wlan

Alle 4 sind System-Connections.

In /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections steht nur Papanetz. Und in der Datei ist auch nur die Wlan-Verbindung aufgelistet. In ~/.kde4/share/apps/networkmanagement (sowohl bei meinem User als auch bei Root) gibt's nur das leere Verzeichnis secrets.

Wo versteckt der Networkmanager die restlichen 3 Verbindungen?

2. Problem: Wlan <-> Lan

Meine Idee war, dass ich sowohl für die Lan- als auch Wlan-Verbindung der jeweiligen dieselbe IP verwende. Die Fritzbox kommt damit klar, Gentoo bei manueller Konfiguration auch. Beide Verbindungen brauch ich gleichzeitig nicht, d.h. es gibt entweder nur Lan oder Wlan. Der Networkmanager sieht das leider etwas anders. Ich hab bei beiden Verbindungen eingestellt, dass sie sich automatisch verbinden sollen. 

Soll: Der NetworkManager soll erkennen, ob ein LAN-Kabel angesteckt ist. Wenn ja, soll er das WLAN deaktivieren. Falls nicht, soll er die Verbindung über das WLAN aktivieren.

Ist: Der NetworkManager vergibt an beide Devices die gleiche IP und versucht sich auch sowohl über Lan als auch über Wlan mit der Fritzbox zu verbinden. Wird auch bei route so angezeigt.

Wie bring ich dem NetworkManager das gewünschte Verhalten bei?

3. Problem: Verbindungsnamen

Wie bei 1. schon erwähnt, hab ich derzeit 2 Netzwerke jeweils mit Lan und Wlan konfiguriert, d.h. insgesamt 4 Verbindungen. Jetzt würde ich auch 2x den gleichen Namen vergeben wollen. d.h.

Zuhausenetz (Lan-Verbindung)

Zuhausenetz (Wlan-Verbindung)

Papanetz (Lan-Verbindung)

Papanetz (Wlan-Verbindung)

Beim Wlan ist das so eingetragen. Beim Lan vergibt der NetworkManager stur eth0 und eth1. Jeglicher anderer Name (auch abweichend von den obigen Namen) wird nicht akzeptiert. Der Networkmanager fragt zwar nach dem Root-Passwort, ändert aber den Verbindungsnamen nicht. 

Falls man dem NetworkManager dieses eigenwillige Verhalten nicht austreiben kann, welche Alternativen hab ich?Last edited by musv on Mon May 06, 2013 7:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## schmidicom

Für Problem 1 und 3 dürfte wohl das Gentoo plugin "ifnet" verantwortlichen sein, es bringt den NetworkManager dazu seine Konfigurationen am selben Ort zu speichern wo auch die Init-Scripte danach suchen. Da das aber alles andere als NetworkManager-like ist führt es wohl ziemlich oft zu Problemen, in meinem Fall schon dreimal hintereinander.

Meine Lösung:

```
slap ~ # cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf 

[main]

#plugins=ifnet,keyfile

plugins=keyfile

#[ifnet]

#managed=true

#auto_refresh=false
```

EDIT:

Das Plugin keyfile erlaubt es Passwörter als Klartext in den Konfigurationsdateien des NetworkManager abzulegen, aber da diese ohne root-Rechte sowieso nicht gelesen werden können ist das halb so tragisch. Ohne dieses Plugin müssen Passwörter wo anders (z. B. KWallet) oder gar nicht gespeichert werden.

----------

## musv

Danke, jetzt werden die Verbindungen jetzt gespeichert und haben den richtigen Namen.

Hatte noch das Problem, dass mein Access-Point aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Nach einem iwlist wlan0 scan war er dann auf ein mal da. Ich hoffe, das war ein einmaliges Problem. Ich werd das komische Ding mal noch etwas weiter beobachten.

----------

## schmidicom

Falls es weiter Probleme geben sollte könnte es helfen in der Datei "/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf" alles auf "allow" zu setzen. Das musste ich bei älteren Versionen vom NetworkManager manchmal machen um Kommunikationsprobleme (die App zeigte dabei ebenfalls keine WLAN's an) zwischen Desktop-App und NetworkManager zu beheben.

----------

## musv

So, der Networkmanager funktioniert jetzt soweit. Hab jetzt auch rausgefunden, warum mein Wlan nicht mehr gefunden wird:

Die Fritzbox reduziert aus Stromspargründen die Sendeleistung. D.h. nur, wenn ich das Notebook ca. 1m neben der Fritzbox stehen hab, seh ich noch das Netz. Komischerweise war das bei meiner alten statischen Konfiguration kein Problem. Scheinbar hat das Notebook versucht, sich zur Fritzbox zu verbinden, die dann wieder die Sendeleistung hochgefahren hat. 

Kann ich beim NetworkManager irgendwie einstellen, dass er mir im networkmanagement-plasmoid auch die inaktiven bekannten Netzwerke permanent anzeigt?

----------

## franzf

Probier mal kde-misc/plasma-nm (gibts aktuell nur als live-ebuild im kde-overlay)

http://grulja.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/plasma-nm-after-the-solid-sprint/

Auf den Screenshots schaut es so aus als ob es sich Verbindungen merkt ("Previous Connections" im letzten Screenshot).

----------

## musv

Danke für den Tipp. Hab die Sachen compiliert bekommen. Das Starten ist ungleich komplizierter. In der Liste der Miniprogramme im KDE hab ich's nicht gefunden. Und über plasma-windowed schmiert mir das Teil ab, bevor es richtig startet. 

Die Edith meint, dass das ein Standalone-Programm ist. Hab's im /usr/local/bin gefunden. 

Der Erfolg hat sich allerdings in Grenzen gehalten. Noch immer bekomm ich über den Networkmanager mein Eco-Mode-Sendeleistungsreduziertes Wlan nicht zum Laufen, währenddessen das scheinbar mit der alten statischen Konfiguration funktioniert. Ich forsch mal weiter.

----------

## musv

Ok, mal ein paar Neuigkeiten:

Also beim plasma-nm hab ich als Standalone-Anwendung den kde-nm-connection-editor gefunden. Damit lassen sich aber nur die gespeicherten Verbindungen editieren, nicht aber verbinden. Da muss es noch was anderes geben, was ich noch nicht rausgefunden hab. Auf der Homepage steht auch nicht wirklich viel dazu, wie man das Ding startet.

So, und jetzt noch mal mein Verbindungsproblem:

1. Networkmanager

findet die umliegenden beiden Wlans. Eins ist in der Wohnung über mir, beim anderen hab ich keine Ahnung - irgendein Nachbarhaus. 

Im Gkrellm wird mir auch kein wlan0 angezeigt. Ist logisch, wlan0 hat noch keine IP. 

Meine Fritzbox, die ca. 30 cm neben dem Notebook steht wird nicht gefunden. 

Mach ich einen wlan-Scan (iwlist wlan0 scan), wird mein Wlan manchmal gefunden. Der Networkmanager verbindet sich dann automatisch damit. Manchmal findet aber auch der wlan-Scan mein Netzwerk nicht.

2. Statische Konfiguration

Das Netzwerk startet. Keine Verbindungsprobleme. Die Verbindung wird ein paar Sekunden nach Rechnerstart hergestellt.

Irgendwas ist da noch faul mit dem Networkmanager. Hab jetzt auch mal /etc/NetworkManager in /etc/NetworkManager.bak umbenannt, um eventuelle Fehler in meiner Config ausschließen zu können. Hat auch nichts gebracht. Mein Wlan taucht noch immer nicht auf.

Update:

Hab jetzt mal wicd installiert. Der findet meine Fritzbox komischerweise auch sofort. Dumm nur, dass wicd noch keine UMTS-Sticks unterstützt. Das war für mich der Hauptgrund für den NetworkManager.  :Sad: 

----------

